# Abbreviations



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Could SS be a sensory switch. Leviton has a sensory switch with GAE in the # but I bet that is not it. I would call the engineer and get a legend


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Most schematics that I have come across have usually had some kind of legend or something that tells what their abbreviations stand for. Otherwise, you are trying to get into the mind of the engineer or the draftsmen that made up the drawing. That's not something that you want to do!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

eric7379 said:


> Most schematics that I have come across have usually had some kind of legend or something that tells what their abbreviations stand for. Otherwise, you are trying to get into the mind of the engineer or the draftsmen that made up the drawing. That's not something that you want to do!


I agree. Those are not some sort of industry standard abbreviation, those are equipment or component designations specific to the exact machine your control panel was made for. So without knowledge of the machine and/or a legend, they are meaningless.

Here are my best guesses: 
GAE = Gravity Accelerator Engine
GAA = Gravity Accelerator Afterburner
BAB = Big Ass Bomb
FSF = Freakin' Stupid Fuse
BPF = Bomb Protection Fuse
FTB = FIELD Terminal Block, that one is fairly common.

However if you are not referring to the control console of an intergalactic space bomber, these could be all wrong (except for FTB).
:jester:

Seriously though, it just means the Hand-Off-Auo is SS (Selector Switch) designated as "GAE", which likely is an acronym for a part of the machine, etc. The GAA above a momentary push button, likely means that the user has to "Acknowledge" (the second A) that whatever "GA" stands for is running. In that context then, I would guess that In the GAE SS, the "E" might mean "Engage", meaning that you have told "GA" to engage, either in Hand or Auto, then afterward, the operator has to manually acknowledge that it took place.

FU is a common abbreviation for Fuse and SF is often used to designate a Supply Fuse so FSF is likely "F" Supply Fuse, maybe F#1 = Field, often used in synchronous motors or magnet controls. BPF might mean "B" Power Fuse, with the B meaning Brake maybe, something like that. But again, look for a legend, or if none exists, apply this logic to whatever the machine is or is doing.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the schematic?


----------

